# Why won't my pup walk with a sweater on?



## rozporter

I just finished making my dog (9 mos old) a sweater and I bought him a shearling jacket to wear when it gets colder out. He won't walk. Absolutely sits there and won't move with something on. I tried offering him a piece of chicken across the room and he wouldn't even come to it, so I moved closer and closer and finally when I was 2 steps away from him he took the 2 steps to get the chicken. Then he sat in the new spot and wouldn't move. Does anyone have any ideas? Is he afrad? Doesn't seem like it. Neither the sweater or the jacket fit tight. I tried a sweater with sleeves and took it back thinking it was the sleeves that bothered him but no--the new ones have no sleeves and he still won't move with them. Do Maltese get cold? Is it really necessary to put a jacket on them in the winter in cold climates?

Any Ideas, suggestions and advice welcome?.


----------



## jmm

My dogs don't mind the cold in the least...we don't regularly use coats. 

He is probably unsure about what the heck is on him. You can
1. Try a very light t-shirt and get him use to that first
2. Put it on him and go about your business. Most dogs will figure it out and get over it if you do not coddle them. 
3. Let him go naked.


----------



## dogloverx3

Some dogs resist FASHION  Sarah


----------



## LJSquishy

London will "pout" all day long if I put clothes on her. As soon as clothing goes on, she will run to one of her beds and LITERALLY stay there ALL DAY. She won't play, she won't eat, she won't snuggle. I let her get away with it for a while by not putting clothes on her, but now I'm going to make her suffer and she will learn -- I'm tired of not having a dog to dress up! :smmadder: 

She has a Boutique of Paws sweater coming in the mail from being a Bingo Lingo winner -- she's going to love that.  :wub:


----------



## HEINI

I saw this video on one of the costume sites.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/media/player....cfm?videoid=38


----------



## 08chrissy08

Jazz is a clothes hater. I'm just going to keep his coat a little longer and let him go naked. He also cnnot stand a top knot at all, so his hair is trimmed short. Pixie on the other hand is a princess and demands to be treated accordingly. If her top know gets messed up *usually from big brother biting on her head) she comes over to me wanthing it fixed. I have a feeling she'll take to clothes like a duck to water!


----------



## precious paws

Punky prefers to be naked!!


----------



## wooflife

Izzy is a nudist too. She would rather be naked, but she does eventually get used to it. I just try to put clothes on her when something really fun is going to happen so she associates them with good things. 

Other than that I just ignore her when she starts pouting and she eventually forgets she has clothing on - unless she decides to strip which she's been to do in the past.

Leslie


----------



## PreciousPrince

Has he ever worn clothing before? If not, I like Jackie's suggestion of getting him used to a tee first. 
When Perri came home it was Fall so he wore sweaters from day 1, and still wears clothes with no problem. However he never wore anything with "back legs" in it, so when I got his first pair of pjs earlier this year, it felt funny to him. I don't put them on him very often, so when I do he pouts for a bit, I ignore him, and then he gets over it. So if you try tees and he still doesn't like those, act normal, let him wear them for short periods, and he'll probably be fine and then you can do the same things with sweaters. Perri is very sensitive to the cold, (and we're only in NC) so he has to wear coats all the time, but maybe your pup won't be and you won't even need it. You'll find out if he is quickly enough.


----------



## rozporter

thank you guys for your replies. I loved the little video http://www.drsfostersmith.com/media/player....cfm?videoid=38 and I think I'll give that a try. We are going from South Carolina to Wisconsin for a visit and I think its going to be a shock for both of us to get off a plane where there's snow, I really think he will need a coat but then he does seem to be pretty hot natured. I turned the electric blanket on one night and it was on #1. When I woke up he was sleeping up on the pillow, far away from the blanket. Gee Wizz, I was nice and cozy myself :smheat:


----------



## SueC

It is fun reading about all of their preferences. I don't know how much Tucker loves his clothes-I just know he is twice as calm and half as ornery when he is dressed. And then in the winter, without clothes, we wouldn't even be able to keep the house warm enough to keep him from shivering. When he goes outside for potty breaks-then he needs a layered approach. And then he still shakes after he comes in.


----------

